# Hardware Cloth



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

My FN is due to come in next week and I was wondering how to go about attaching the hardware cloth to it. and do I do the inside or outside?

I'm so unbelievably excited about this cage.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

zip ties. Tip: attach the hardware cloth before you put the cage together.


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

I cut my wire and had the prongs sticking out like this picture http://www.centralmediaserver.com/WIXT/Engineering/hardwarecloth.jpg

on all 4 sides, then went with some needle nose pliers and curled each one around the edge. It takes extra time but there's a lot less clutter. I think the edges of the FN are like, actual thick metal though, not bars, so this might not be helpful at all.

You could also wind wire around it to match the color of the cage/hardware cloth, instead of plastic zipties.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

I think its best to cover the outside of the cage so they're not tempted to chew at the cloth.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I can't wait. ::squirmy happy dance:: ;D


----------



## Lea (May 15, 2009)

I read somewhere that someone put it on the inside because they were afraid the rat could get caught between the bars and the hardware cloth if it was on the outside (don't know if that fear was justified or not), and also they thought it looked nicer. Use coated rather than galvanized since people report that the galvanized absorbs the urine and stinks.

As for the sharp prongs at the edges, I bought strips of plastic J-trim like this:
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=240814-82801-921-21
and put it over the edges around the doors. They haven't chewed on it so far, but it's fairly cheap if yours did and you needed to replace it. Here's how mine looks--on one door I got fancy and did the corners nice but the second time I was lazy and just cut them straight off, LOL.


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for that advice. I don't think I'll need those with the FN. But I'll keep it in mind if I get another cage for quarantining any future ratlets!


----------



## Lauren_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a link that gives a tutorial on how to mod an FN
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4021985.0

It is showing a double but you only have to do a single so its just less cutting.

-Lauren


----------



## adoraluna (May 9, 2009)

Lauren_22 said:


> Here is a link that gives a tutorial on how to mod an FN
> http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4021985.0
> 
> It is showing a double but you only have to do a single so its just less cutting.
> ...


Thanks. I bookmarked that. Dave is being stubborn and doesn't want to get it from his parents until my birthday


----------

